# What's the weather like?



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Just what the title says.


What is the weather like where you are located?


Here it is cold. It gets down in the 20's during the night. :shock: :shock: 

I am not ready for winter.


----------



## cornishwlr (Oct 19, 2007)

Clear. lows mid 40's highs 60's. nice weather for now.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Cold. Need I say more? :wink:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Highs 77 lows 51. Highs in the 60 next week.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

we are starting to hit freezing at night or close to. Rained all day today. 

We have been having real weird weather and i think my poor goats don't know wether to get a winter coat or start shedding out....LOL!

One week it will be in the high 60's during the day and others it is in the mid to low 50's and below! Who knows!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Here it's been "wierd". Saturday was warm and sunny...Sunday...overcast and chilly, Monday part sun and warm..near 60...Yesterday very windy..rain and chilly..42...today, 38 windy with some rain then snow and back and forth like that [email protected] 7pm...now its 25 at 10pm..the wet grass is FROZEN!!! BRRR!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

typical northeast ------- NOT WARM ENOUGH!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Really nice here- we have had almost of week of sunny and warm (80's.) Really unseasonable- just a couple of miles down the hill, it has been socked in with fog but so far hasn't made it up to my elevation yet. Heard that's supposed to change tomorrow.


----------



## sunshineandtulip (Nov 6, 2007)

Chilly here! We have got down in the 20's last couple of nights and 50-60's during the day...
CHILLY!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

It is COLD COLD COLD COLD COLD!!!! :shock:


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Frozen water buckets and very puffy goaties... need I say more?


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

It gets down to about 30 degrees at night and during the day it is about 50 degrees here.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I hate winter. Lol

Low tonight is suppose to be 32...but one night the low was suppose to be 29 and it ended up being near 24.


----------



## jaymerose (Oct 5, 2007)

We got snow flurries yesterday afternoon and evening. :blue: I am just not looking forward to all that white stuff.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Me either! I hate the white stuff. Lol. I hate to shovel it to get to the barn.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

LOL Snow is the only part of winter I like. I love freshly fallen snow, and snow days home from school aren't bad either :wink: I don't like the cold, though. I hate it when it's bitter cold and just brown outside... it's so depressing then :|


----------

